

Anyone interested in beta testing my new project? - AndrewCoyle

I am creating a responsive personal website builder. I would love to get your feedback :)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;designedyou.com&#x2F;
======
j-hernandez
Just requested an invite. Dig the clean look and looking forward to giving
some feedback. Best of luck!

------
seanccox
I am. I was having problems loading it though... maybe because I'm in Turkey?

~~~
AndrewCoyle
Thank you for your willingness to be a beta tester! I am not sure why there
are loading problems. It might take a few minutes. Let me know if it still
doesn't work.

designedyou.com

~~~
seanccox
OK. Looks to be working fine now. I registered.

